# swype or no swype?



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

im on the newest nightly of GUMMY for fassy and swype does not work fc every try







anyone help?


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

swype  
http://db.tt/elBIGp17
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

JWnSC said:


> swype
> http://db.tt/elBIGp17
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


thank you kind sir


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

I love Swype I need to remap the Mic button to open voice dictation instead of dragon go! though. Cuz that voice dictation is awesome.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> I love Swype I need to remap the Mic button to open voice dictation instead of dragon go! though. Cuz that voice dictation is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


That would be awesome. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

